# Identification of PD131 in September 1879.



## jcmac (Jan 21, 2015)

PD131 lost a man washed overboard on 2.9.1879 off Buchan Ness and newspaper reports of 3.9.1879 name the boat as Eident or Ident.
The skipper is noted as Wm.Stephen from Boddam.

My post on a Rootschat forum has raised a query as to other possible names but at later dates. A suggestion to post on this site by another knowledgeable poster is now my option.

Can anyone identify PD131 at September 1879 please ?
jcmac.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

PD 131 is the Ident. She also appears in the Customs and Excise Register on 1st March 1869 when the registers began. Obviously she lasted until 1889 when she appeared in the Almanac. The owner in 1869 was Stephen. When I get a moment I will add the detail from 1869 to the entry on my website (FBH)
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## jcmac (Jan 21, 2015)

Douglas,
Seaweed directed me to this site and from his comment I think he was minded of you. Another directed me to your fbh site and the 1889 date against PD131 was leading to some doubt but you have explained why.
I will update my Rootschat post.
Many thanks for your help.
jcmac


----------

